# Bild Öffnen aber immer die größe die das Bild hat soll das Fenster sein



## SnakeBite334 (30. März 2005)

Hallo, ist es möglich das man ein Javascript hat oder ähnliches wo man per klick das bild immer in der größe öffnet wie es auch wirklich groß ist!? 

```
<a class="ebay" href="javascript:void(0)" onmouseover="status='Bild 1';return true;" onmouseout="status='';return true;" onClick="window.open ('http://www.test.de/test.jpg','popup','toolbar=0,location=0,directories=0,status=0,menubar=0,scrollbars=0,width=380,height=300');">
```
So habe ich es bisher aber man muss immer die größe angeben ist das auch machbar das es sich automatisch anpasst!?

Noch eine frage wie geht es das das neue Fenster in der Mitte des Monitores aufgeht!?

Dankeschön im Vorraus


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (30. März 2005)

benutze mal die Suchfunktion ... da dürftest Du zum Thema "Javascript und PopUp" jede Menge finden.

z.B. auch das hier: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials176446.html



Dunsti


----------



## SnakeBite334 (30. März 2005)

```
<script type="text/javascript">
function bildpopup(winname,wintitle,breite,hoehe) {
var links=screen.width/2-breite/2;
var oben=screen.height/2-hoehe/2;
NewWin = window.open(winname, wintitle, "width="+breite+",height="+hoehe+",top="+oben+",left="+links+",toolbar=0,location=0,directories=0,status=0,menubar=0,scrollbars=0");
}
</script>
<a href="" OnClick="javascript: bildpopup('http://test.jpg','title',300,400)">test</a>
```
Also das habe ich jetzt, aber wenn ich auf den Link klicke dann geht ein Fenster auf und die seite geht dann zu meinem Ordner wo die hp drin liegt und bleibt nicht da wo sie war. Ist es machbar das er nur das bild in einem Fesnter aufruft und nicht die seite switcht?! Ist es außerdem machbar das sich das Popup Fenster automatisch an die Maße des Bildes anpasst!? bzw. wenn man nur die Breite angiebt!? Das man nicht immer ein Viel zu großes Fenster hat aber das Bild nur so klein ist.
Vielen Dank.


----------



## SnakeBite334 (31. März 2005)

Kann mir da wer helfen!?


----------



## Ecthelion (4. Mai 2005)

Hi SnakeBite334,

Ich hatte das selbe Problem und habe es mit PHP gelöst.
Hier die Lösung:


```
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
function fenster(winname,wintitel,breite,hoehe) {
	var links=screen.width/2-breite/2;
	var oben=screen.height/2-hoehe/2;
	NewWin = window.open(winname, wintitel, "width="+breite+",height="+hoehe+",top="+oben+",left="+links+",toolbar=0 scrollbar=yes,location=0");
}
//-->
</script>
```

Als erstes habe ich auch denselben script wie du verwendet.
Nun aber zum eigentlichem Teil:
Dem auslesen der Größe des Bildes:


```
<?php
$size=getimagesize("Ort_des_Bildes");
  $breite=$size[0]; //Auslesen der Breite
  $hoehe=$size[1]; //Auslesen der Höhe
echo("<a class=\"normal\" href=\"\" onclick=\"javascript: fenster('fenster.html', 'Titel', ".$breite.", ".$hoehe.")\" >
<img src=\"Ort des z.B. Thumbs\" border=\"0\" alt=\"\"></a><br>\n");
?>
```

Ich hoffe das ist soweit verständlich

MfG

Ecthelion


----------

